# محتاج مخطط او فكرة لتصميم روضة للاطفال



## eng.thaer (2 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .... ارجو المساعدة من اخواني المهندسين بان يفيدوني باي تصميم او فكرة لروضة للاطفال واكون جدا ً ممنون للجميع وتحياتي لكم


----------



## مهندسة البناء (4 فبراير 2007)

لقد قرات طلبك واود تقديم المساعدة لك بشكل خاص ولباقي اعضاء المنتدى 
واريد ان اشجع اعضاء المنتدى على التعاون البناء الذي من اجلة ان يساعد كل من له حاجة في تطوير نفسه
جزاكم الله الخير 

واليكم الصور​


----------



## eng.thaer (5 فبراير 2007)

نشكركي جدا اختي العزيزة مهندسة البناء لكن عندي لكي طلب وهو هل بالامكان ان تبعثي لي بمخطط المسقط الارضي لكل بناية ومعه الابعاد اذا امكن واكون جدا ممنون لكي اختي الكريمة والسلام عليكم


----------



## صباح الجزائرية (22 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

لكن ممكن تزودينا بمخططات

أقصد رسوم للتخطيط الأولي


----------



## المجروحة (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الموديلز جميعها رائعة 
يعطيكي العافية أختي 
ولكن هل لكي أن تزوديني بالمساقط الافقية لهذه المشاريع لأني بحاجة ماسة اليها
بارك الله فيكي


----------



## المعمارية حديد (23 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا اني اشتغلت صف ثاني كلية مشروع روضة كان فكرتي مستوحاة من افلام الكارتون اليس في بلاد العجائب فاستعملت اشكال ورق اللعب وكان المشروع جميل لكن مع الاسف لم يكن عملي على الحاسبة لارسلته _ موفق


----------



## bakur (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندسة البناء.... المجسمات كلها رائعة


----------



## mogahd (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخى لهذه الصور المفيده 
تحياتى لشخصك الكريم


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 أبريل 2009)

يعطيكي العافية يا مهندسة لبناء 
اكتير امنيح المشاريع 
بسي نحنا بتخصصنا ما نشتغل مجسمات 
مع انو تخصصي فيو معماري ومدني وكهربا وميكانيكي
(( هندسة انشاء مباني ))
وموفقة دوووووووووم يا رب


----------



## أماني مبروك (22 أبريل 2009)

نريد مخططات لرياض الأطفال (بحث ضروري)وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد صلاح (23 أبريل 2009)

هذه افكار لروضة اطقال حديثة قي الصين ..منقولة من المنتدي .. ارجو ان تفيد ..


----------



## خالد صلاح (23 أبريل 2009)

محاولة اخري لرفع المرفقات


----------



## قطر الندى _2 (19 مايو 2009)

يسلمو كتير حلوين وكان الموضوع مفيد الي


----------



## زينة زين (22 مايو 2009)

مشكورة اختي 
وموفقة يا رب
يا ريت لو زودتينا بالمخططات
مع فائق احترامي


----------



## mallouhi (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا عالصور


----------



## shrouk younis (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لو سمحتم اريد مخطط لبناء روضه في فلسطين ويكون مرفق بمخطط والمساحه جزاكم الله الف خير وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (27 مايو 2010)

شكراً مهندسه البناء


----------



## عمار اورج (23 يونيو 2010)

شكراً ... شكراً ... شكراً


----------



## نورس العراق (21 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم المجسمات جميلة ممكن تزويدنا بمساقط افقية بلانات جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## جمعية نساء حارس لل (7 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم نتوجه لكم في قسم العمارة والتصميم بعمل مخطط لبناء مقر لجمعية نسائية مع المرافق وقاعة بمساحة لاتقل عن 300م2 مع روضة نموجيه نظام طابقين 
حيث المكاتب في الدور الثاني وشكرا لكل من يساهم معنا في هذا المشروع ونشكر مهندسة البناء ونطلب منها المساعدة في طلبنا وتكون وفق مخططات


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندسة البناء جزاكي الله خيراً


----------



## jojo 4 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اخواني اخواتي 

ارجوا تزويدي بمخطط روضه اطفال مع كامل المعلومات الخاصه به من حجم المساحه وعدد الفصول اي شرح كامل ومفصل عن المخطط ..

ارجوا الافاده باسرع وقت وشكرا للجميع


----------



## architect one (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخت jojo :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
يبدو لي من طلبك بأنك طالبة عمارة ونصيحتي لك بأن ترجعي الى المراجع الخاصة برياض الأطفال بمكتبة الكلية والإطلاع الى الأفكار الواردة فيها والإستفادة منها والمباشرة بالتصميم والرجوع الى المشرف لتعديلها أو رفع الصورة بالموقع لمناقشته وتعديله وبالتالي تتم الفائدة لك بشكل أكبر .
ونصيحتي لك إستعمال الأشكال السداسية أو الثمانية في التصميم فهي تناسب رياض الأطفال وتميز حلك عن حلول زملائك .
أخيراً أتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح .
أخوك architect one .


----------



## architect one (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخت jojo :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
يبدو لي من طلبك بأنك طالبة عمارة ونصيحتي لك بأن ترجعي الى المراجع الخاصة برياض الأطفال بمكتبة الكلية والإطلاع الى الأفكار الواردة فيها والإستفادة منها والمباشرة بالتصميم والرجوع الى المشرف لتعديلها أو رفع الصورة بالموقع لمناقشته وتعديله وبالتالي تتم الفائدة لك بشكل أكبر .
ونصيحتي لك إستعمال الأشكال السداسية أو الثمانية في التصميم فهي تناسب رياض الأطفال وتميز حلك عن حلول زملائك .
أخيراً أتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح .
أخوك architect one .


----------



## jojo 4 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

architect one

شاكره تعاونك واهتمامك 
و اذا يوجد لديك صور لشكل التصميم ارجوا تزويدي بها لكي توضح الصوره وشكرا


----------



## لحن الوفا (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلمو كتير بس بدي الصور
ولكم الشكر


----------



## mohammed215 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*هذه روضة من تصميمي ... أرجو ان تنال إعجابكم *​


----------



## لهون لهونى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الشكر لمهندسة البناء وللجميع


----------

